# Sodium bisulfite



## CHARLIE GREENLER (Aug 17, 2010)

Who sells sodium bisulfite ?Can I get it delivered to a P.O. Box ? Is there some way to make it ? Can I use sodium bisulfate instead , if all of my metals are co-mingled in AR ? Is there a better precipitant to use if I have gold,silver,platnum,palladium ,iridium,osmium,and all the regular alloying agents for these metals in mixed electronics = pins,contacts,conectors,and parts-n- pieces as a saturated soution in AR ( 4 cups muriatic = 1 cup nitric made from sodium nitrate and sulfuric)???????


----------



## lazersteve (Aug 17, 2010)

CHARLIE GREENLER said:


> Who sells sodium bisulfite ?


I get mine at chemistrystore.com



CHARLIE GREENLER said:


> Can I get it delivered to a P.O. Box ?


I doubt it, but I'm not certain.



CHARLIE GREENLER said:


> Is there some way to make it ?


As far as I know, not as cheap as you can buy it.



CHARLIE GREENLER said:


> Can I use sodium bisulfate instead , if all of my metals are co-mingled in AR ?


No, not even if you only have gold in the solution.



CHARLIE GREENLER said:


> Is there a better precipitant to use if I have gold,silver,platnum,palladium ,iridium,osmium,and all the regular alloying agents for these metals in mixed electronics = pins,contacts,conectors,and parts-n- pieces as a saturated soution in AR ( 4 cups muriatic = 1 cup nitric made from sodium nitrate and sulfuric)???????


Silver will not dissolve in AR solutions to any extent, nor will Iridium unless it's alloyed down with Pt. Hoke covers separation of the primary precious metals from AR solutions.

Steve


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Aug 17, 2010)

Man that'a ballsy. You state about things with palladium, platinum, ruthenium and every thing else and make it sound like you can process materials. :twisted: 

And then you want to recover values from a procedure that is ill advised here on the forum.

Let your solution settle.
Siphon off liquid after 3 days.
Process sediments for PM's
To the solution you siphoned off dilute it by 1/2 with tap water and let solution settle till no more cloudyness.
Let the solution settle and then siphion off and process the sediment that is silver chloride into silver metal.
test your solution and if it contains gold let it set out side and evaporate some of the water off or evaporate it off.
Drop your gold with SMB.
Reprocess your gold.


----------



## Mingo (Aug 17, 2010)

I got mine from the Chemistrystore.com also. Its not considered a hazardous material, but they are picky about addresses.......I don't think they will ship to PO boxes.....must be a "brick and mortar" address. By the way, I tried Sodium BIsulfate (Edit by Steve) myself without getting any advise from the forum, and it WILL NOT work.....must be SMB. I had a mess on my hands. Use the forum.
-Mingo-

Edited: Bisulf*ite* changed to Bisulf*ate* Steve


----------



## Oz (Aug 17, 2010)

Mingo said:


> By the way, I tried Sodium BIsulfite myself without getting any advise from the forum, and it WILL NOT work.....must be SMB. I had a mess on my hands



Sodium bisulfite should have worked fine.


----------



## Mingo (Aug 17, 2010)

Really? I tried twice with no results, but I am new and still learning; I've read both answers in the forum, yea and nay, after that I ordered Sodium Metabisulfite, and have had no other issues. Thanks for setting me straight....I kept that solution to revisit later.


----------



## Oz (Aug 17, 2010)

Most that have problems make the mistake of getting a sulfate instead of a sulfite. I use sodium metabisulfite dry, however sodium bisulfite releases SO2 gas as well.


----------



## lazersteve (Aug 17, 2010)

I use it dry also, but I used to use it in water a few years back.

Steve


----------



## joem (Aug 17, 2010)

*I* got a pound of mine for 10 bucks on ebay - delivered
then *I* found some at a wine making store
and yes get sulfite - when *I* was first looking *I* would forget if it was sulfite or sulfate - to remember it *I* would think it's all about me and what *I* want.

Make sure the *I* *I*s *I*n the word or a p*I*rate will come and poke you *I*n the eye


----------



## CHARLIE GREENLER (Aug 17, 2010)

Oh yeah I would hate to end up with my silver exploding.Yes precip one thing at a time and get the silver out first .Its just all too mixed up to sort out but I might try to do this in batches.I have 50 pounds of all metal clean (no plastic ect..;..I was hiting the coaxal conectors with a torch (making dore)and selling to secured gold buyers (9 to 10 kt).I might send it all to THE GOLD BUYER in Texas and skip refining it myself.Its not desolved yet and I know about poring off to collect things that dont desolve,and the iridium is with platnum= (some old mill spec diodes).I will ponder the removal as silver chloride in order to process ,I have to look at my stuff ,I could process with niteric and get silver nitrate ,I guess either way its a pain in the butt.Your way sounds less toxic ,nice!!!!


----------



## Mingo (Aug 17, 2010)

I would forget if it was sulfite or sulfate
Well fellows, I'm confused now.....which is it; sulfate or sulfite? Sorry for the nit-picking, but I know the chemistry matters......what I used and didn't work was Sodium BiSulFITE. Anyway, I've got the SMB now, but I know how confusing it can be. Thanks for your patience--Mingo--


----------



## goldenchild (Aug 17, 2010)

SMB. Sodium MetabisulFITE.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sodium_metabisulfite


----------



## philddreamer (Aug 17, 2010)

Maybe as STUPM-OUT by Bonide would be easier for you to remember, for now. :lol: You find it @ Home-Depot, for about $5.00 a lb. Eventually you should know it by SMB, sodioum metabisulfite. It just takes a little time. 

Take care!

Phil


----------



## Mingo (Aug 17, 2010)

LOL, whew, I'm glad that baby's put to bed.....thanks......Mingo


----------



## philddreamer (Aug 17, 2010)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## rfd298 (Aug 17, 2010)

philddreamer said:


> Maybe as STUPM-OUT by Bonide would be easier for you to remember, for now. :lol: You find it @ Home-Depot, for about $5.00 a lb. Eventually you should know it by SMB, sodioum metabisulfite. It just takes a little time.
> 
> Take care!
> 
> Phil



Stump-Out



*Word!*


----------



## philddreamer (Aug 17, 2010)

OOOOOPS! :roll:


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Aug 18, 2010)

joem said:


> *I* got a pound of mine for 10 bucks on ebay - delivered
> then *I* found some at a wine making store
> and yes get sulfite - when *I* was first looking *I* would forget if it was sulfite or sulfate - to remember it *I* would think it's all about me and what *I* want.
> 
> Make sure the *I* *I*s *I*n the word or a p*I*rate will come and poke you *I*n the eye




Could you please cut this out. Or carry it some place else.


----------



## joem (Aug 18, 2010)

Barren Realms 007 said:


> joem said:
> 
> 
> > *I* got a pound of mine for 10 bucks on ebay - delivered
> ...



Would dot matrix be a better choice for you? Sheesh I was only re-enforcing the *I* in sodium metabisulfite.
We all learn in different ways.


----------



## Platdigger (Aug 18, 2010)

I don't think it was such a bad atempt at trying to make it more clear Barren.
Especially with all the confusion there has been between the "fite" or "fate" thing.


----------



## CHARLIE GREENLER (Aug 18, 2010)

OK sodium bisulfate wont work at all (understood).The stupm out I will look for.Only sodium metabisulfite works (understood).I am sure I wouldnt be able to get hydrasine I herard thats the best.I have oxalic for the last precip if I choose to use it.I still might just give up 30% of the yeild and send it all to Texas or someone else,this is a hard decision to make.Hydrochloric has worked for me in the past to drop silver but that was silver ,lead ,and gallena disolved in AR ( YES IT DESOLVED THE SILVER )then I would throw in 1/2 a cup of HCL and the silver would come up like cotage cheese .I need to get a digital camera so I can post pictures.I make real AR but I will try the HCL /CL AND/OR THE HCL/PEROXIDE (pore mans AR).THANK YOUTHANK YOU ,THANK YOU


----------



## Platdigger (Aug 18, 2010)

A little sulfuric will "throw down" if you will, any lead you may have in solution as its' sulfate.


----------



## qst42know (Aug 18, 2010)

> THE HCL/PEROXIDE (pore mans AR).



Charlie this is often referred to here as AP, it's not poormans AR. It is used on copper base metals such as card edge fingers. Under some conditions it can dissolve gold and it usually requires a copper saturation to get it back.


----------



## CHARLIE GREENLER (Aug 18, 2010)

Thanks Guys,Barren?? Do you think it is safe to add that much water to Acids? or would the saturation of metal prevent an accident?You know what???? I am going to send this stuff to a refiner in texas or florida.I know it will cost me 30% of the yeild but I can let you all know the outcome.I might even split it in 1/2 and send to 2 places and compare yeilds .Nothing binding twards them ofcoarse.I will use my chems on karat gold and gold fill from the yard sales and thrift stores.Thanks for helping the other day I got 6 grams of italian 14 kt for 5 dollars and sold it 3 hours later for 78 dollars.Well on my way to check out the cheapest price on STUMP GONE SODIUM DISULFITE.I will try to learn the chems you mentioned,I had a bad experience with pool acid and bleach once ,seriously it was almost the last breath I ever took.Could some one explain to me the science behind the reaction of acid that is brought to a boil or why it can be so unpredictable and just start boiling like crazy even when removed from a low heat after it bearly starts to form bubbles.I have always wonderd about its complexities.Why are acids so tempermental twards heat ??? (I am guessing the gases in them).


----------



## CHARLIE GREENLER (Aug 18, 2010)

Cool ,sulfuric will reclaim the lead.Thank you I can realy use that its going in my note book.If you guys are interested when you look at electronics solders ,the ones that seam to be more like welds could be platnum bearing.My father worked for ITT FEDERAL ELECTRIC CORPERATION and he used alot of platnum bearing solders,eppecialy in Millitary spec equipment.


----------



## qst42know (Aug 18, 2010)

CHARLIE GREENLER said:


> Could some one explain to me the science behind the reaction of acid that is brought to a boil or why it can be so unpredictable and just start boiling like crazy even when removed from a low heat after it bearly starts to form bubbles.I have always wonderd about its complexities.Why are acids so tempermental twards heat ??? (I am guessing the gases in them).



Metals in acid can be slow to start but generate heat quickly just from the reaction. Water can help control this run away reaction.

You do know you must slowly add your acid to a measured quantity of water? Water added to concentrated acid can release enough heat to cause steam explosions.


----------



## qst42know (Aug 18, 2010)

Hey Charlie, check out this free download of "open office" if you use the google toolbar it has a spell check button.

http://download.services.openoffice.org/files/stable/3.2.1/OOo_3.2.1_Win_x86_install-wJRE_en-US.exe


----------



## qst42know (Aug 18, 2010)

> Charlie wrote: I had a bad experience with pool acid and bleach once ,seriously it was almost the last breath I ever took.



Knowing what to expect before you mix strong chemicals can be a life saver. Chlorine gas can be deadly!


----------



## qst42know (Aug 18, 2010)

CHARLIE GREENLER said:


> Cool ,sulfuric will reclaim the lead..



It doesn't reclaim lead. it turns it into a solid that can then be filtered out of what you are after.



CHARLIE GREENLER said:


> Thank you I can realy use that its going in my note book.If you guys are interested when you look at electronics solders ,the ones that seam to be more like welds could be platnum bearing.My father worked for ITT FEDERAL ELECTRIC CORPERATION and he used alot of platnum bearing solders,eppecialy in Millitary spec equipment.


 
I don't know what your father worked on but platinum brazing alloys likely melt at way to high of a temperature to even apply to a circuit board.


----------



## g_axelsson (Aug 19, 2010)

CHARLIE GREENLER said:


> Cool ,sulfuric will reclaim the lead.Thank you I can realy use that its going in my note book.If you guys are interested when you look at electronics solders ,the ones that seam to be more like welds could be platnum bearing.My father worked for ITT FEDERAL ELECTRIC CORPERATION and he used alot of platnum bearing solders,eppecialy in Millitary spec equipment.



There is a solder that is named platinum but it doesn't contain any platinum.

http://www.precisealloys.com/msds/MSDS-PLATINUM.pdf

There were probably an older product with only tin and lead back in the days when it was okay to use lead in solder.

/Göran


----------



## qst42know (Aug 19, 2010)

I found this for bonding tungsten in military applications.

http://www.platinummetalsreview.com/pdf/pmr-v7-i2-056-057.pdf


----------



## Pandagold (Jan 4, 2023)

Platdigger said:


> I don't think it was such a bad atempt at trying to make it more clear Barren.
> Especially with all the confusion there has been between the "fite" or "fate" thing.


I love this forum. Thank you all for sharing your knowledge.

On the SMB, this is how I remember it.

If you get it wrong, you dont want that fate.


----------

